# Share your hunting pictures!



## Jake1909 (Jul 21, 2014)

[album][/album]


----------



## Jake1909 (Jul 21, 2014)

[album][/album]


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

The birds in my area were not very colored out at all. Our group shot 15 mallards and 8 Geese on sat and 2 woodies , 2 pintails, and two drakes In a field on Sunday. Managed 4 drakes one hen and a pintail on Monday. Had to let 100 mallards feed around my blind before the unlucky pintail came by! Another cool thing was 20 wood ducks landing in my goose spread after I had my duck limit.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

we shot some nice green heads


----------

